# Whatever happpened with timeshares in Granada?



## suzanne (Jan 22, 2009)

There used to be a lot of timeshares listed in the RCI Books, now there are none online or in the books. Is this just not a popular destination or just no timeshares anymore?

Suzanne


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2009)

See this thread - 2009 RCI Book


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jan 25, 2009)

*Grenada?*



suzanne said:


> There used to be a lot of timeshares listed in the RCI Books, now there are none online or in the books. Is this just not a popular destination or just no timeshares anymore?
> 
> Suzanne



Not sure if this would make a difference, but GrEnada in the Carribbean is spelled with an "e"; Granada (with an "a") is in Spain.  Hope it helps.  Let me know if you find any in Grenada as that is our favorite island - kind of like home we have gone there so much.  That would be wonderful if they had RCI resorts there...


----------



## suzanne (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry about the spelling of Grenada, I think my fingers got ahead of my brain.  I went online to RCI and did a resort directory search for Grenada and it shows no resorts for Grenada. I typed it in and did a search for it. I also went on II's website to see if they had any resorts there. The name came up but when I clicked on it it said there were none listed for that area.

I also checked on airlines. Its American for us out of Miami and got a rate of $1150.00 round trip for me and hubby so guess we won't go flying there any time soon at those prices. That was for off season in the Islands as I looked for September, 09.

All of the photos I have seen it sure looks beautiful, I would really like to go some day. Thanks again for all your advice.

Suzanne


----------



## johneowens (Jul 3, 2013)

*Still the same: no RCI exchanges in Grenada*

I checked last year and RCI were offering exhorbitant prices at Mount Cinnamon resort. I wrote to the resort to see whether any exchanges would be available for March 2014. They stalled. In the meantime, the resort disappeared completely from the RCI website.

So, the answer is still the same: No exchanges available.

... and yet RCI continue to pester RCI members to deposit their weeks.

C'est la vie

John

:annoyed:



suzanne said:


> Sorry about the spelling of Grenada, I think my fingers got ahead of my brain.  I went online to RCI and did a resort directory search for Grenada and it shows no resorts for Grenada. I typed it in and did a search for it. I also went on II's website to see if they had any resorts there. The name came up but when I clicked on it it said there were none listed for that area.
> 
> I also checked on airlines. Its American for us out of Miami and got a rate of $1150.00 round trip for me and hubby so guess we won't go flying there any time soon at those prices. That was for off season in the Islands as I looked for September, 09.
> 
> ...


----------



## dansimms (Jan 30, 2015)

*Grenada*

I just put in a request for Grenada for 2016 on II.  Inspired by the new game changing Sandals there.  I will see if I can get a timeshare for a week and then conclude with 3 days at Sandals.  I am never ready to leave an island after just a week.  Can anyone comment on the what there is that is unique at this island?  I am sure I would love it any week during the winter.


----------

